# property registration?



## Canadacanary (Feb 12, 2012)

It seems that the only way for an expat to register inherited property in Greece is through lawyers. This is quite expensive. Has anyone gone through the process????? It seems Athens properties have already been registered. Is there a deadline?


----------

